# TM locomotives?



## TheEmpireBuilder (Apr 23, 2016)

This idea randomly came to me today.

If Amtrak ordered TM (triple mode) locomotives (catenary, diesel, 3rd rail) what service would they run and how would it run? Again, just a random idea that came to me today. What do you guys think?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 23, 2016)

I think that it would incredibly expensive and would have limited use since the only place that would really benefit are trains that enter New York City. Additionally, every place that has third rail has catenary (unless you're going into so C" yard in NYP) so I can't imagine why you'd need third rail and catenary on a single unit.


----------



## TheEmpireBuilder (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, there would be limited service for it to run on, but it could be helpful if Amtrak were ever to expand onto Long Island.


----------



## TheEmpireBuilder (Apr 23, 2016)

Forgot to say this: It would use the catenary function in the proposed Long Island Sound tunnel, or on the NEC.


----------



## jis (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh we are truly in la la land. Okey


----------



## neroden (Apr 24, 2016)

If this were done, this would be done in conjunction with electrification of the Empire Corridor and the triple-modes would run from NY-Toronto and NY-Montreal.


----------



## Hytec (Apr 29, 2016)

Totally off topic, but the New York Central had triple power locomotives working Manhattan's West Side docks. Their power was diesel, third rail, and battery. Diesel for the south Bronx freight yards, third rail for the West Side line (Amtrak/NYP) and High Line to lower Manhattan, then battery (occasionally diesel) for the dock area and the 11th Avenue freight yard. Otherwise I agree that triple power would have no use in today's system, and be a waste.


----------

